# Florida Frog meeting 3/14



## tarbo96 (Jan 12, 2006)

We are having a meeting at my place in Sarasota on the 14th. Can I get a final count so I know how much food to buy. Also can anyone bring sides or drinks.

Feel free to post what other goodies you can bring. PM me for details and directions.


----------



## timmygreener (Aug 22, 2011)

I'll be there, I don't have any frogs ready too go but I could bring some springtails if anyone needs any.


----------



## timmygreener (Aug 22, 2011)

Any interest from anyone in a female biak gtp? 

I lost the male to a impacted tooth that got the best of him despite all efforts to help.

So my breeding project is at a stand still, only about 1 year old very healthy and eats very well. She has a little pep to her as most. But calms down once you have her.


----------



## tarbo96 (Jan 12, 2006)

So one pack of hotdogs..got it. Lol.


----------



## DendroKurt (Mar 19, 2013)

I'm there


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DendroKurt (Mar 19, 2013)

This ain't looking good lol only three of us 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tarbo96 (Jan 12, 2006)

We have atleast two more who aren't on DB.


----------



## DendroKurt (Mar 19, 2013)

Oh alright that's good


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aspidites73 (Oct 2, 2012)

I'm a near guaranteed maybe. I'll bring a side dish and some chips.


----------



## aspidites73 (Oct 2, 2012)

Has Dev chimed in about coming?


----------



## tarbo96 (Jan 12, 2006)

I talked to Dev,he isn't sure if he can make it.


----------



## tarbo96 (Jan 12, 2006)

Seems like we only have four people coming but I'm hood with that...let me know if you need directions.


----------



## timmygreener (Aug 22, 2011)

Pm your address I can google it. I have work until noon but plan on scooping Dave up on the way back up your way


----------



## DendroKurt (Mar 19, 2013)

Alright so should we come around 1 when they are able to get there? I have a bunch of patricia froglets that id like to sell or trsde out for supplies or thumbnail frogs, anyone interested?


----------



## DendroKurt (Mar 19, 2013)

Timmy please bring springtails I could use some, thanks


----------



## tarbo96 (Jan 12, 2006)

I'm in need of bean beatles, have a hard time keeping them going. I have some pumilio available for those interested.


----------



## aspidites73 (Oct 2, 2012)

Had a blast! Thank you, Bill, for your hospitality! PM me your address and I'll get a package out to you next week.


----------



## DendroKurt (Mar 19, 2013)

Yes thanks Bill for hosting the frog meet, I really enjoyed checking out all your frogs. I can't believe how much your collection has grown! Everything looked great!



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## timmygreener (Aug 22, 2011)

Thanks again for today, had a blast looking and admiring your collection. Glad I got to meet some new friends. Look forward to the next one!


----------



## tarbo96 (Jan 12, 2006)

Thanks guys...good time


----------

